# Modified irblast to map a different ITV to 993 and map E4 and more 4 to Irish version



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

This is a modified version of Tony Hoyle's IR Blast.

This version, when you are recording ITV on 993, will go to the added channels section of the Sky digibox, and select the ITV you have there, so that you can have any region you like for ITV. You can change 993 to 103 to map to the main ITV channel if you prefer.

It also has the option to map E4 and More4 to the irish versions, if you prefer these. If you don't know why you'd want to do this, you don't need it 

ITV *must* be the first channel in Added Channels (Services, 6)
For the E4 and More 4 options, E4 must be second and More 4 third.

There is also space already in for up to three additional channels to be added, so for example you can map a different BBC1 to 101 and not use the version in the 970's.

I haven't removed any of the options from Tony Hoyles version. It works only with standard Sky boxes. I don't have the codes for Sky Plus or HD boxes.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Does it work with a SkyEye-T ? and can I use it to map BBC1 (101) to BBC1 (974) because I've been getting bad reception on my 101 (which is BBC1NE) since Saturday night.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Yup, works with the SkyEye - I use one too.

Here is a special version to map BBC1 to 974 - the BBC London transponder (where BBC 3 etc are) is one of the strongest on Astra 2D. That'll save people hassles with reception of a BBC1 region, and having to try and move all there season passes to a new BBC1.

The options are configurable, so you can change it to a different region or channel number for the "original" BBC1 and the "target" BBC1.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

kitschcamp said:


> Yup, works with the SkyEye - I use one too.
> 
> Here is a special version to map BBC1 to 974


Cheers :up::up: I'll give that a try in the morning (working right now ). Haven't done any TiVo hacking for a few years now, hope I can remember where everything is


----------

